# I've Found My New Hobby - Making Jenny Hannivers!



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2013)

No, Jenny Hanniver is not the gal down the street. She's already _been_ made - multiple times.

I'm talking about the time-honored art and craft of posing dried-out skates and rays into human-like forms.



First mentioned in a natural history almanac in the mid-1500's, the name is thought to be derived from the French phrase _jeune d'Anvers_ ('young person of Antwerp') which was Anglicized by British sailors into "Jenny Hanvers". 



The dried skate or ray is posed and altered before having a coat of shellac or varnish applied. These grotesque little guys were then sold by the sailors to tourists at the docks, no doubt feeding them the lines that these were mermaids or sea monsters.


----------



## Anne (Sep 19, 2013)

EEEEEK!!!!   They sure do look like aliens, or some weird sea creature.........


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds like you are made for each other   ..  I'll second Anne's  EEEEEK!
Do you follow her Twitter account?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Do you follow her Twitter account?



Whose - Jenny's? Definitely!


----------



## Anne (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's one on ebay...along with other strange oddities:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MUMMIFIED-AL...808?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bf91a410


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 19, 2013)

I can see I need to spend more time on eBay.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 19, 2013)

Those are some interesting looking creatures, and I can see you having fun making them, Sifu. 
(I think I will stick to my crocheting the little rugs, and knitting socks though.)

When I took the kids to Ye Olde Curiosity Shoppe in the Seattle Waterfront, they had a Monkey Mermaid there, which of course fascinated Robin, and the boys . 

Maybe you will want to expand into making these, as well.....nothing like having a few mermaids around.


----------



## TICA (Sep 20, 2013)

Now that is something to wake up to!    I can imagine having company with all of those weird little fellows lying around.  Bet they wouldn't stay long....lol

Hobbies are good though so if it floats your boat - go for it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 20, 2013)

Why do I imagine I can smell those damned things just from looking at the pictures?   


Seen (and smelled)  too many like them washed up on the beach I guess.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Creepy.  Just plain creepy.  I prefer my skates and rays in their natural state.


----------

